# TTOC & TTF as one



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

To the 'The TTF and TTOC - now officially as one!' thread?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KMP & Nem were having a clearout last night to 'try and stop the forum going stagnant again'.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So where did that thread go then? :?

Is it easy just to remove it rather than enjoy a discussion moderators??? :-|


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunately, one or two people saw fit to turn the thread into a bit of a slagging match and continually make snide comments. The thread degenerated into something that does nothing to promote the coming together of the two parties, and ultimately would put people off wanting to a) be part of the forum and b) join the TTOC.

Unfortunately it wasn't easy to moderate it because Myself Jae and Nem replied to several posts within one response. So an edited version would have looked disjointed.

Therefore I thought it best to pull the thread, and just make a sticky announcement.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All that power eh?

Now, in the old days Jampott et all would have thrashed that to death - before the "Chiefs" had agreed to link TTF & TTOC.

Did anyone actually get asked?

Not that its anything to do with me anymore as I dont have a TT


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Did anyone actually get asked?


I believe Nem put the idea of the affiliation, to the TTOC committee, and they came back unanimously as a yes.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

They certainly did. You have to remember that the TTOC committee is made up of pretty much brand new people now. So anything in the past is now left there.

Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The trouble is it seems to be sanatisation now rather than moderation
two complety different things one is annoying the other just infuriates people, seems to be 
a little paranoid that people should be allowed to view thier opinions as long as it fits in 
with the view of the owners of both.

I always thought that there would be dispartity as one is apparently 
non profit and the forum needs money for it's running costs, so will one suppplement the other will the 
cash be divided between both?

I am not that fussed about the merger as I dont think the TTOC offers very much really and i always thought 
of this forum as the fountain of all knowledge, but that seems to have been tarnished a little these days with 
the heavy handedness that takes place when someone dares to put thier head above the parapit :roll: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> I am not that fussed about the merger as I dont think the TTOC offers very much really and i always thought
> of this forum as the fountain of all knowledge, but that seems to have been tarnished a little these days with
> the heavy handedness that takes place when someone dares to put thier head above the parapit :roll: :roll:


It has become a bit Stalinist. Discussion appears to be allowed as long as it tows the 'party line'. I'm fully supportive of moderation when things get personal or the language abusive, but unless war broke out on here last night then I thought the thread was fair and reasoned. There are certainly those within the TTOC who are quick to judge and fast to accuse. We don't see them retracting their statements or even making apologies when their unjust accusations are disproved.

Generally speaking, I think the merger or 'spirit of cooperation' between the TTOC and the TTF is a good one but if the removal of the thread is a sign of the heavy-handedness to come then I'd like to know is who is the glove puppet and who the control freak... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> seems to be a little paranoid that people should be allowed to view thier opinions


Opinions are one thing - deliberate antagonistic posts designed to do nothing but cause a disturbance is another.



robokn said:


> when someone dares to put thier head above the parapit :roll: :roll:


See my answer above. There is a small minority of users that crop up time and time again to criticise and offer their 'opinion'. Reading the thread through again, it is exactly those people that caused the problems in the thread, nobody else. In the vast majority of cases it's always the very small minority that shout and stomp their feet and try to influence the majority. Nothing constructive was written in the thread (or indeed the other threads these people have voiced their 'opinion'), just snide remarks and questions designed to rile.

Quite frankly I'm bored with it and on the verge of throwing it all in - we are trying to do something positive for the TT community and the small minority are just doing their damned hardest to cause obstruction.



robokn said:


> so will one suppplement the other will the cash be divided between both?


Both are separate entities and will continue to be - this is an affiliation, nothing more.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Jesus mate calm down. 
jon south


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I think if I comment this time i'll get thrown off the forum so i'm just gonna keep an eye on this thread coz its very interesting to see some honest opinions.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I just say as a moderator on another forum there is very little of this at all, and at no 
time did we encourage people to leave this forum and it is still mentioned over there 
and not in derogatory terms either, the merger has been mentioned and has now become
history as those who are members care and those who are not don't simple as.

The people on here all have opinions on everything good or bad they should be allowed 
to air them and not beaten down and the thread locked not deleted.

Kev, In all honesty it took two new forums to kick Jae into action and fair play the both of 
you it has become alot better, quicker and well administered so well done. If you jack it in what does 
that achieve, nothing. So persevere and just moderate those people to the hilt, the offenders will soon
get the message, locking rather than deletion always better especially if there is an explanation as to why.

So keep going and just berate them, I know most of who your talking and there generally nice people, over on the 
other forum there is a simple rule don't type what you wouldn't say to someone's face stops keyboard warriors.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> don't type what you wouldn't say to someone's face stops keyboard warriors.


Oh shit. Here goes...

Can I buy you a beer? Sensible post. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes you can at either Ultimate Dubs or Gti International


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Yes you can at either Ultimate Dubs or Gti International


Are you not doing the RR day this saturday?

And how is Deano?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Without going off topic no I am not my father is quite ill at the mo 
and dean is fine well he was the last time I spoke to hin


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Without going off topic no I am not my father is quite ill at the mo
> and dean is fine well he was the last time I spoke to hin


Okay mate, hope things get sorted with your Dad. I had that with my Mum two years ago so I know what you're going through...

Take care mate.

Rich


----------

